
Create FreeBSD Current OpenStack Image on OVH Public Cloud - fredericalix
https://www.fralix.fr/posts/create_freebsd-current_openstack_image_on_ovh_public_cloud/
======
kyledrake
There's also some providers that come with freebsd support out of the box, if
you want a less complex setup path
[https://www.vultr.com/servers/freebsd](https://www.vultr.com/servers/freebsd)

~~~
eatonphil
Digital Ocean supports FreeBSD too.

But it's good to document these manual steps so you can port the effort to
NetBSD, OpenBSD, SmartOS, etc. (I've had all those run on Linode).

~~~
i_feel_great
You don't happen to have documented these at all by chance? I am particularly
interested in NetBSD.

~~~
eatonphil
It's the exact same steps as the guide for FreeBSD [0] but you do it with a
NetBSD install image instead.

I maintained an installer [1] for these systems a while ago but the images may
not be available anymore, not sure.

[0] [https://www.linode.com/docs/tools-reference/custom-
kernels-d...](https://www.linode.com/docs/tools-reference/custom-kernels-
distros/install-freebsd-on-linode/)

[1]
[https://github.com/eatonphil/linode_deploy_experimental](https://github.com/eatonphil/linode_deploy_experimental)

------
privateSFacct
Is the OpenStack story improved from a few years ago? Experience is mostly AWS
- I'm up and running very quickly on AWS but 2+ years ago openstack was kind
of a fight.

~~~
priansh
IIRC it has improved a lot in usability, whereas AWS just gets more and more
annoying to use.

There are also tons of guides for quick migrations:
[https://www.stratoscale.com/blog/compute/how-to-automate-
the...](https://www.stratoscale.com/blog/compute/how-to-automate-the-export-
of-aws-ec2-to-your-openstack-cloud/)

------
eatonphil
Similar story on Linode [0].

[0] [https://www.linode.com/docs/tools-reference/custom-
kernels-d...](https://www.linode.com/docs/tools-reference/custom-kernels-
distros/install-freebsd-on-linode/)

~~~
fredericalix
Really ???!!! With a cloud-init who run on FreeBSD>11 ??? Read my post before
write your comment please. I was totally honest why and how I did it ! After
is it very easy to integrate it under CI/CD system to update image.

------
tryauuum
(i think) you could use virt-sparsify instead of qemu-img to make final image
even smaller

~~~
kuzko_topia
You can, we do this to reduce instance creation time. Though doing this by
hand is tedious, that's nothing a good CI pipeline couldn't help with

------
sebcat
It's possible to build FreeBSD images for amd64 with nginx and a small but
fairly complete base build at about 70 MB by just tweaking src.conf and a
MINIMAL kernel with virtio built in. I do this for virtualization on DO, Vultr
and my own bhyve machine. YMMV.

